# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  :: عصفورة الشمال :: ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف ..!!

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مسائكم سعيد بإذنه تعالى..


لقاء يتجدد لنجدد معه عهود الوفاء لمن هم اوفياء لهذا الحصن 


نلتقي به مع احدى متميزين هذا المتصفح 

انسانه .. 
متميزه :: مبدعة :: خفيفه الظل 

استطاعت بكل سهوله دخول قلوبنا .. لتترك بداخلنا بصمه سعاده لمدى العمر

هي واحده من زهرات منتدانا تألقت بإسلوبها عبر صفحات هذا المنتدى


نشيطه 

حبوبه 

طيوبه


حريصه على التواصل مع هذا الصرح


انها غاليتي ::

:::: * *عصفورة الشمال* *::::


اتمنى منكم مشاركتي هنا..
واتمنى لكِ اقامه سعيده بين صفحات موضوعي..*

----------


## إن الله يراك

بشكرك مشرفتنا لاستضافتي........
وانا بحب المنتدى كتير وبشرفني وجودي معكم........

وبإنتظار أي اسئلة وأي استفسار......

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ياهلا ياهلا نور الموضوع بوجودك "** ان الله يراك "**
بتمنى تنبسطي معنا متل ما أكيد رح ننبسط معك 
بننتظر بطاقتك التعريفية لحتى نهريكِ أسئلة 

**" صديقة "** مشكورة على المجهود المميز*

----------


## إن الله يراك

اسمي مرام من اربد عروس الشمال عمري 20 سنة طالبة بجامعة جرش سنة 3  تخصصي معلم صف  :Eh S(6): 

هواياتي: بكتب شعر....بمارس حياكة الصوف ع السنارة بتسلى يعني....بحب مطالعة الكتب الادبية بشكل كبير وبالاخص الروايات.....الرياضة  بحب منها تمارين الجسم ومتابعة كرة القدم بس لمنتخبنا...والشطرنج....وكتير عندي هوايات....
 :SnipeR (89): 
بحب المنتدى والتواجد فيه بشكل مستمر..... :Eh S(21): 

انسانة متفائلة داااااااائما ومبتسمة دااااائما شو ما صار معي
 :Eh S(7): وبس شو حابين احكي كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (3):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بطاقة تعريفية رائعة 
ياهلا فيكِ منورتنا 
رح بلش بأسئلتي وجد ناويه اهريكِ أسئلة 

--- --- --- 
1- حكمة أو مقولة بتعتبريها دستور ومنهج لحياتك ؟
2- أقرب شخص لإلك ؟
3- أقرب عضو لإلك ؟
4- سر اختيارك لنك نيم " عصفورة الشمال " ، " ان الله يراك " ولو حكولك اختاري واحد منهم انو بتختاري ؟
5- لو حكولك غيري الاسمين واختاري اسم جديد شو بتختاري ؟
6- شو الفائدة الي تركها منتدى الحصن ، وبشو أثرتِ بالحصن أنتِ ؟

--- --- --- 
مبدئياً رح اكتفي بهدول 
ولي باك*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *بطاقة تعريفية رائعة 
> ياهلا فيكِ منورتنا 
> رح بلش بأسئلتي وجد ناويه اهريكِ أسئلة 
> 
> --- --- --- 
> 1- حكمة أو مقولة بتعتبريها دستور ومنهج لحياتك ؟
> 2- أقرب شخص لإلك ؟
> 3- أقرب عضو لإلك ؟
> 4- سر اختيارك لنك نيم " عصفورة الشمال " ، " ان الله يراك " ولو حكولك اختاري واحد منهم انو بتختاري ؟
> ...


1. مقولة بحبها كتير........كن مع الله لا تبالي.......مسافة الألف ميل تبدأ بخطوة..الحديث القدسي يا ابن ادم

2.أقرب شخص الي طفلي

3.أقرب عضو الي حبيبة نايف واشتقتلها مووووووووت

4.اختياري لعصفورة الشمال...عشقي للشمال وبالاخص اربد

 وبالنسبة للعصفورة انا بحب العصافير كتير بحسهم زي الاطفال كلهم براءة


لو حكولي اختار بين ان الله يراك وعصفورة الشمال رح اختار الاول مشان 

اضلها مخافة ربنا امامي دائما

5.ما رح اختار غيرهم ابدا

6.الفائدة الي استفدتها من المنتدى معلومات جديدة واتعرفت ع ناس من

 اروع ما عرفت والمنتدى سد فراغ كبير جواتي

اما شو اثرت انا بالمنتدى بعتقد  اني افدت ناس بمواضيعي بس يمكن

 وجودي صار يزعج بعض الناس!!!!

عنجد بشكرك من جوا قلبي ع اسئلتك الرااااااااااااائعة :Emb3:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يسلمو كتير على اجاباتك الرائعة 
بس يا " ان الله يراك " وجودك بالمنتدى ببسط الجميع ما بتصور من حق أي عضو ينزعج من التاني طالما التنين ضمن القوانين و الآداب العامة 
و أنا كتير بنبسط بس تكوني موجوده بالمنتدى باخر فترة تعلقت كتير فيكِ 
مارح غلبك كتير رح ريحك بس ترتاحي برجعلك باسئلتي*

----------


## إن الله يراك

شكرا الك يا مديرتنا الغاااااااااااالية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*باالبداية عرفينا على بطااقتك الشخصية*

*- اسمك ؟ 

- ع ـمرك ؟ 
- مؤهلك التعليمي ؟
- عملك ؟
- الحاله الإجتماعيه ؟
- هواياتك .؟
-سلبياتك .؟
- ايجابياتك .؟


ماذا ستكتبين لنا لتعبري عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله ؟

. اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟

من ستختارين  ليمسح دموعك ؟

لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟

.من يسكن قلبك؟

.هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟

.هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟

.((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟

.(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) 

إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟

.(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟


هاي طبعا مجموعه من الأسئله البسيطه اقدمها لكِ .. وبتمنى انو ما أكون ثقلت عليكِ ..



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اهلا فيكِ خيتو .. نورتِ 

طبعاً دموع ومعاذ ما قصروا ..

وانا جايكِ يعني شويش شويش

لمين تحكي..

اشتقتلكـ
على بالي دايما
شكراً

:::

شو بتحكي لـ..

والديكِ
زوجك
اختك
صديقتك المقربه

:::


سنعود بعد بعد  بعد قليل*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مساء الخير وأهلاً بـ "عصفورة الشمال" على كرسي الإعتراف ، اتمنى ان نكون خفيفي الظل بأسئلتنا 

سأبدأ بسؤالين 

**- لو طُلب منكِ تصنيف اعضاء منتديات الحصن بتصنيف يُشابه "التشكيلة الوزارية" فكيف ستوزعين الحقائب الوزارية على الأعضاء؟
- اخبرينا عن تجربتك الشخصية مع منتديات الحصن الأردنية ومن هم أقرب الأعضاء الى قلبك ولماذا؟**

لي عودة واتمنى لكِ اقامة طيبة 
*

----------


## إن الله يراك

معاذ....
اسمي وعمري وسكني وهواياتي ذكرتهم اول شي
بالنسبة لسلبياتي: العصبية....الغيرة على من احب....طيبة قلبي  الزايدة :7f21b6bbef: 

ايجابياتي: حنونة....صريحة...مرحة....الخ بكل تواضع ههههه

ماذا ستكتبين لنا لتعبري عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليله؟ أحمد الله على كل شيء

اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟
جدي رحمه الله

من ستختارين ليمسح دموعك ؟
الانسان الذي أحبه

لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟
ان كان اعز صديق هو حبيبي فسأختاره هو


من يسكن قلبك؟
كل من احبوني واحببتهم


هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟احيانـــــــــــــــــا

هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟كثيــــــــــرا
.
((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟
لانسان بحبه كثيييييييير


.(( اللي راح راح وماتفيد كلمة ياريت )) 

إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العباره لنفسك, فماذا تقصد بها ؟

تسرعي باتخاذ بعض القرارات في حياتي


(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها؟
لطفلي

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *اهلا فيكِ خيتو .. نورتِ 
> 
> طبعاً دموع ومعاذ ما قصروا ..
> 
> وانا جايكِ يعني شويش شويش
> 
> لمين تحكي..
> 
> اشتقتلكـ
> ...


اشتقتلك:  ماما
على بالي دايما: انسان علمني معنى الحب
شكرا: لكل ا نسان جرحني

بحكي لوالدي: بحبكم موووت والله لا يحرمني منكم
لزوجي: حاول تفهمني
اختي: انتي بتشبهيني كثير وانا بموت فيكي
صديقتي: انتي اروع انسانة شفتها

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *مساء الخير وأهلاً بـ "عصفورة الشمال" على كرسي الإعتراف ، اتمنى ان نكون خفيفي الظل بأسئلتنا 
> 
> سأبدأ بسؤالين 
> 
> **- لو طُلب منكِ تصنيف اعضاء منتديات الحصن بتصنيف يُشابه "التشكيلة الوزارية" فكيف ستوزعين الحقائب الوزارية على الأعضاء؟
> - اخبرينا عن تجربتك الشخصية مع منتديات الحصن الأردنية ومن هم أقرب الأعضاء الى قلبك ولماذا؟**
> 
> لي عودة واتمنى لكِ اقامة طيبة 
> *


يسعد مساااااااااك يا رب
مع اني ما بفهم بهيك امور بس رح اعطي الي بستاهلو حقيبة وزارية وانا رئيسة وزراء هههههه :Icon31: 

تجربتي بالمنتدى كانت حلوووووة وما زالت وانا بحب وجودي بين صفحاته الرائعة 
 اكثر الاعضاء قربا لقلبي الكل بدووووون استثناء  :Eh S(17):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هدوء يقصد بالتشكيله الوزاريه كالآتي..

رئيس الوزراء.
وزير الماليه..
وزير التربيه والتعليم..
وزير الخارجيه..
وزير الداخليه..
وزير الاعلام..
وزير النقل..
وزير ... الباقي عندك*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *هدوء يقصد بالتشكيله الوزاريه كالآتي..
> 
> رئيس الوزراء.
> وزير الماليه..
> وزير التربيه والتعليم..
> وزير الخارجيه..
> وزير الداخليه..
> وزير الاعلام..
> وزير النقل..
> وزير ... الباقي عندك*


انا عارفة وفاهمة  عليه بس هاي قصة طوووووووويلة هههههههههه :Eh S(2): 

امممممم طيب
رئيس الوزراء: انا وبكل تواضع :Icon16: 
وزير المالية: حسان
وزير الداخلية: تحية عسكرية
وزير الخارجية: هدوء عاصف
وزير الاقتصاد:  معاذ مشان تخصصه
وزير القطاع العام: العقيق الاحمر
وزير التربية والتعليم: بسمة
وزير الاعلام:  صديقة بنت الشديفات
وزير السياحة:  دموع الغصون
وزير النقل: طوق الياسمين
وزير الصناعة:  أميرة قوس النصر
وزير الزراعة:  ما بعرف!!!!!!!
وزير التجارة: الوسادة

والباقي عندكم ههههههه :SnipeR (52):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لمن تقولي من الأعضاء 

مبدع 
مميز 
متألق 
صبور 
حباب 
عصبي 
احساس مرهف 
نبض المنتدى 



كلمة لكل من .. 

- حسان القضاة 
- هدوء عاصف 
- اميرة قوس النصر 
- الوسادة 
- شمس 
- صديقة 
- رند 
- طوق 
- العقيق 
- سكربت 
- معاذ
- تحيه 
- بسمه 
- روان 
- دودو
- ان الله يراك
- دموع الغصون 

كلمة لِـ 

والدكِ 
والدتكِ 
زوجكِ 
طفلكِ 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*صباح الخير ..كيفكـ.؟؟وكيف البيبي .؟؟ 

..الى اسئلتي.

انتي ممن يفضلون الوحده .؟؟

لمن تشتكي همومك.؟؟

لكل منا جرح تركـ بصمه في حياتنا اما ايجابيه او سلبيه .. فما هي البصمه التي تركها جرحك.؟؟

لـ احلامنا يوجد فارس .. فمن هو فارس احلامكـ.. او سارق احلامكـ. ان سرقت.؟؟

لي عودهبإذنه تعالى..*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *لمن تقولي من الأعضاء 
> 
> مبدع 
> مميز 
> متألق 
> صبور 
> حباب 
> عصبي 
> احساس مرهف 
> ...


مبدع: بني ملحم
مميز: صيقة بنت الشديفات
متألق: العقيق
صبور: سكيربت
حباب: شمس
عصبي: ما حدا
احساس مرهف: الوسادة
نبض المنتدى: دموع الغصون

كلمة ل:
حسان القضاة: غيروا لووووون المنتدى
هدوء عاصف: وجودك قليل بالمنتدى
اميرة قوس النصر: تقوومي بالسلامة وتجيبي صبي قمر متلك
الوسادة: لو تعرفي شو مشتااااااااااااااقلك
شمس: بحب روحك كتير
صديقة بنت الشديفات: نشاطك جميل جدا
رند: بحسك غامضة شوي
طوق الياسمين: بتعجبني افكارك بالمنتدى
العقيق: الك وحشة يا غالية
سكيربت: ليش اخترت هاللقب
معاذ: استمر بإبداعاتك وطموحاتك العالية
تحية عسكرية: بحترم شخصك جدا
بسمة: بتعجبني خفة دمك
روان: ليش دااااايما حزينة
دودو: بحب اشوف مشاركاتك بمواضيعي دايما
إن الله يراك: ما ازنخ دمها هالبنت بس قلبها طيب
دموع الغصون: احساسك جميل وقلبك كبير بسع الكل


كلمة ل:
والدي: اشتقتلك يا اغلى انسان
والدتي: ما في احن وادفى من صدرك
زوجي:  تفائل
طفلي: ناطف قلبي لاشوفك وبحبك كتير وانت اغلى ملاك ع قلبي  واقرب الناس الي

----------


## إن الله يراك

*انتي ممن يفضلون الوحده .؟؟*

احيانا

*لمن تشتكي همومك.؟؟

لله عز وجل

لكل منا جرح تركـ بصمه في حياتنا اما ايجابيه او سلبيه .. فما هي البصمه التي تركها جرحك.؟؟
احتفظ بالاجابة


لـ احلامنا يوجد فارس .. فمن هو فارس احلامكـ.. او سارق احلامكـ. ان سرقت.؟؟*
فارس احلامي الي ببالي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يا عصفوره وينك وينك.؟؟

مرحبا الساع كيفك خيتو ايش اخبارك ..؟؟

وينك اولا.؟؟

ثانيا في غرامه تأخير ..

ثالثا.. رح ابدأ بأكم سؤال

ليش مختفيه من هون.؟؟

اخبار البيبي.؟؟

وبعدين بس تبيني رح ارجعلك بكومه اسئله

سلامه تسلمك* :Eh S(17):

----------


## إن الله يراك

شو يا صديقة يا عصفورة وينك وينك ولا يا نااااموسة؟ههههههههههه :SnipeR (27): 
انا اجيت كنت عند اهلي زيارة والنت عندهم مفصول  عنجد اشتقتلكم مووووووووووووووووووووت :Eh S:

----------


## دموع الغصون

باك مع الاسئلة 

- تلات اشياء عاجبتك بالمنتدى ؟
- تلات اشياء مو عاجبتك بالمنتدى ؟
- أقرب قسم لإلك ؟

موقف مارح تنسيه بحياتك ؟
نصيحة بتنصحيها لكل الأعضاء ؟
نصيحة خاصة لـ " ان الله يراك " ؟

 لمن من الأعضاء تهدي 
- وردة حمراء
- وردة زرقاء 
- وردة بيضاء 
- وردة صفراء 
- قلم رصاص وممحاه 
- قلم ذهبي 
- قلم فضي 
- قلم برونزي 
- اكليل غار 

لي عودة اكيد

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا فيكي ياعصفورة الشمال بكرسي الاعتراف ( انا بحسه زي زيارة  دائرة المخابرات )
صراحة انا بدخل قليل على المنتدى بس بهالدخلة بطلع على كل مواضيع الاعضاء وبتابعها انتي اسمك كان مميز (ان الله يراك ) وياريت كل انسان يقتدي بهالعبارة كان مافي هيك بحياتنا ولارح نتغلب بالتعامل مع بعض 
المهم ماعندي هديك الاسئلة 
بس اختيارك بالحياة بكون من قلبك والا مشاعرك ؟
الحياة نعتبرها طوبلة اختصريها بجملة ؟
مسافة الالف ميل زي ماحكيتي تبدا بخطوة .... بنظرك حققتي انتي اول  خطوة لحياتك ؟
فلسفتك االادبية للحياة  كيف بتعبريها  ؟
المنتدى حققلك نفس الهدف  اللي خلاكي تدخلي عليه ؟




وسلامتك

----------


## إن الله يراك

> باك مع الاسئلة 
> 
> - تلات اشياء عاجبتك بالمنتدى ؟
> - تلات اشياء مو عاجبتك بالمنتدى ؟
> - أقرب قسم لإلك ؟
> 
> موقف مارح تنسيه بحياتك ؟
> نصيحة بتنصحيها لكل الأعضاء ؟
> نصيحة خاصة لـ " ان الله يراك " ؟
> ...


ثلاثة اشياء عاجبيتني بالمنتدى:  الصدق...المرح....الحب
ثلاثة اشياء مو عاجبيتني بالنتدى:  لون الستايل...المشاركة القليلة من الاعضاء...عدم التجديد بالمنتدى
اقرب قسم لالي: نحبك يا اردن..كلام الناس...في حب الله نلتقي...الحانة..
موقف لن انساه بحياتي: ابتسامة جدي بوجهي قبل ما يموت بساعات قليله

نصيحة للاعضاء: خليكم دايما متفائلين

نصيحة لنفسي: خليكي زي ما انتي  وخلي احساسك كما هو جميل

بهدي الاعضاء:
وردة حمراء:  صديقة بنت الشديفات
وردة بيضاء: الوسادة
وردة زرقاء: بسمة
وردة صفراء: طوق الياسمين
قلم ذهبي: دموع الغصون
قلم فضي: روان
قلم برونزي: لا اعلم
اكليل غار: شمووووووووووووستي

----------


## إن الله يراك

> اهلا فيكي ياعصفورة الشمال بكرسي الاعتراف ( انا بحسه زي زيارة دائرة المخابرات )
> صراحة انا بدخل قليل على المنتدى بس بهالدخلة بطلع على كل مواضيع الاعضاء وبتابعها انتي اسمك كان مميز (ان الله يراك ) وياريت كل انسان يقتدي بهالعبارة كان مافي هيك بحياتنا ولارح نتغلب بالتعامل مع بعض 
> المهم ماعندي هديك الاسئلة 
> بس اختيارك بالحياة بكون من قلبك والا مشاعرك ؟
> الحياة نعتبرها طوبلة اختصريها بجملة ؟
> مسافة الالف ميل زي ماحكيتي تبدا بخطوة .... بنظرك حققتي انتي اول خطوة لحياتك ؟
> فلسفتك االادبية للحياة كيف بتعبريها ؟
> المنتدى حققلك نفس الهدف اللي خلاكي تدخلي عليه ؟
> 
> ...


اختياري بالحياة بكون من قلبي
اختصار الحياة  بجملة:  لنسعى لغد افضل
الحمدلله نعم حققت اول خطوة بحياتي
فلسفتي بالحياة: الحياة سريعة الخطوات فلا تملئها بالهموم
نعم المنتدى حققلي كل شيء كنت اتمناه

----------


## دموع الغصون

يسلمو " إن الله يراك " على الإجابات الرائعة لكن عندي استفسار 
هلا جاوبتي على سؤالي 
- عدم التجديد بالمنتدى ، من أي ناحية ياريت تفسري إجابتك أكثر ؟
- كم بـ % إن الله يراك راضيه عن حالها بالحياة ؟ و بالمنتدى ؟
- كم بـ % شايفه حالك ماشيه بالطريق الصح الي راسمتيه لحالك ؟

- مطربكِ المفضل ؟
- نوع الموسيقى الي بتستهويكِ ؟
- ممثلكِ ، ممثلتكِ المفضل ؟
- شي ببيتك ملموس بتتمني تنقليه للمنتدى ؟
- أكتر مكان بتحبيه ؟

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلمو " إن الله يراك " على الإجابات الرائعة لكن عندي استفسار 
> هلا جاوبتي على سؤالي 
> - عدم التجديد بالمنتدى ، من أي ناحية ياريت تفسري إجابتك أكثر ؟
> - كم بـ % إن الله يراك راضيه عن حالها بالحياة ؟ و بالمنتدى ؟
> - كم بـ % شايفه حالك ماشيه بالطريق الصح الي راسمتيه لحالك ؟
> 
> - مطربكِ المفضل ؟
> - نوع الموسيقى الي بتستهويكِ ؟
> - ممثلكِ ، ممثلتكِ المفضل ؟
> ...


عدم التجديد من ناحية الستايل
راضية عن حالي بالحياة 80% وبالمنتدى 70%
شايفة حالي بالطريق الي رسمته 60%
مطربي المفضل: عبد الحليم حافظ...الجسمي...ماجد المهندس
نوع الموسيقى الي بحبها: الرومنس ميوزك
ممثلي المفضل: ما حد ممثلتي: زينب العسكري
شي ببيتي ملموس حابه انقله للمنتدى: صور اختي الصغيرة
اكتر مكان بحبه: سجادة صلاتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجموعة صور و احكيلنا رأيك فيهم 
















شو بتعنيلك كل من 

الحياة 
الموت 
السعادة 
الأمل 
التفاؤل 
العروبة 
الوطنية 
الإنتماء 
الوفاء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بشكركـ :: عصفوره الشمال :: لمشاركتك وقبول الدعوه

واشكر كل من تفاعل في صفحات هذا الموضوع

..*

----------

